# female dog humping and other things



## tiffann87 (Jun 25, 2011)

i have a 3 yr old female lab mix. she has always humped humans, we asked the vet and they said they were not sure why she does it since she is not spayed. while she humps she will sometimes nip our shirt or pant leg but not in an aggressive way. also, she will lick her private parts and start getting all jumpy like and will bite a blanket or whatever she can get a hold of and start shaking it like shes playing with a toy. another thing she does is when our other female dog is in heat she will sniff her and start wagging her tail then tries to jump on her. also, while shes in this weird mood with humping and biting blankets and stuff she will wine and paw at us like she wants something, she will have food in her bowl so shes not hungry and we will try to take her out to go potty but she resists and wont go out. im not sure what her problem is and it is getting quite annoying because she will do it multiple times a day. any ideas???


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Does it seem to get better or worse when she's in heat? Hormones can do some funny things. What do you do when she humps people? Is there a reason she (and the other dog) isn't spayed?


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

1. Get all dogs in the house fixed. This is good for sooo many reasons.
2. If you don't want hyper behavior don't reward it. When she gets hyper, whiny, pawy, don't get up and try to figure out what she wants. You are doing exactly what she wants, giving her attention.
3. Female humping is natural and normal. If you don't want her to do it, turn your back on her and dont give her any attention. Or figure out her cues right before she humps and walk towards her to "take up the space" around her
4. When you see her being calm and quiet, calmly reward that. Reward calm ignore hyper
5. Take her on at least 2 long walks a day. If the vet says she is able to, try to an hour walk each time.
6. Exercise her mind with obedience training
Training should be hands off

Videos:
Capturing calmness: http://www.youtube.com/kikopup#p/search/10/wesm2OpE_2c
Sit: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/03/teach-your-dog-to-sit/
Down: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/06/teach-your-dog-down/
Touch http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/06/teach-your-dog-touch/


Here is a good book for beginning obedience: Family Friendly Dog Training http://amzn.to/idncsU

And kikopup has a great website for the more difficult stuff http://www.youtube.com/kikopup


----------



## tiffann87 (Jun 25, 2011)

well the lab mix isnt spayed because we just havent been financially able to get her spayed, and our other dog isnt spayed because we are going to be breeding her after her 3rd heat. she seems to hump more if were horse playing with someone or even the other dog. but she does do it randomly, and when she does hump we usually push her down. and it doesnt get better or worse when shes in heat, its just the same.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

You can't afford to get the one dog spayed but are planning on breeding the other? How can you afford THAT? Oh boy, you are in for some suprises. You should not be breeding dogs if you cannot afford basic veterinary care..well, you shouldn't be breeding at all...be prepared to be flamed about that...

Humping is not always sexual, though it can be a release of anxiety or excitement and likely does "feel good". Humpy dogs (ones that do it a lot) are usually just easily overstimulated dogs that don't know how to calm themselves. You should implement jazz up/cool down exercises with the dog...I think Ian Dunbar has a video on DogStarDaily that you can watch to see how the exercise works. 

Good luck


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

tiffann87 said:


> well the lab mix isnt spayed because we just havent been financially able to get her spayed, and our other dog isnt spayed because we are going to be breeding her after her 3rd heat. she seems to hump more if were horse playing with someone or even the other dog. but she does do it randomly, and when she does hump we usually push her down. and it doesnt get better or worse when shes in heat, its just the same.


Ok, HOLD UP a second.... You can't afford to have your dogs fix, but you want to breed your other female... does not compute... *brain overload* *Blue screen of death*

No honestly, you can't afford to fix your dogs but want to breed them? do you realize how expensive it is to raise a litter? Unless you do the most horrible things like no vet care, you are lucky enough that your bitch makes it through birth without issues like needing a c-section for a puppy stuck in the birth canal, or a puppy she just can't deliver, no health care for your bitch... that's the ONLY way it will be cheaper then getting your bitch spayed. Having puppies is EXPENSIVE. Then keeping them for 8 to 10 weeks is major on the pocket book. I have a 4 month old puppy in my house currently and she out eats my 70lb dog. She gets around 3 cups a day of food while he gets 2 cups a day. 

3rd heat means she just shy of 2 years old, which I guess is better then nothing, but honestly I think breeding at age two is still too young. Think of it as having a baby at age 18. It can be done easily, but it's HARD on your body, you are young, have no clue what your doing, and you wish you waiting normally until you were a bit older with more experience. The litter I might be getting a puppy from, the bitch is 7 years old. It's her first litter as well. I"m not anti-breeding, not in the slightest. I do not however agree with people breeding dogs just because they want to. I stand behind breeders who go through the right channels to breed only the healthiest dogs (which means they have their hips x-rayed, hearts and eyes cleared of genetic defects, and other genetic deases that are common to that breed cleared before even thinking about breeding) and breed worthy dogs (Why breed a Lab that can't retrieve ducks or a Pointer who can not point fowl out?). Skip on the breeding, and look for low cost spay/neuter clinics around you. Most Humane Society's or SPCA's have low cost clinics where it may be half the price to get a dog done. That's the route I'll be going with my foster girl rather I choose to keep her or not. $35 for a spay normally $80+

As for the humping, I agree with Cracker 100%. Normally dogs who hump are trying to find an outlet for their pent up energy and anxiety. Start more exercise and take a look at the videos Cracker is talking about. With work it's an easy thing to over come. A tired dog is a happy dog. A happy dog doesn't do as many stupid things. A dog that doesn't do stupid things makes a happy owner.


----------



## tiffann87 (Jun 25, 2011)

i didnt mean that we are breeding her exactly after her 3rd heat, just saying that we will eventually be breeding her sometime after that which probably wont happen for another 2-3 yrs. we are not financially able to do anything at this moment because we have a baby on the way. and yes we will eventually be getting the lab spayed im just trying to get advice for this point in time. and i do understand that breeding can be expensive thats why its not going to happen right away. and im not breeding for just the fun of it, we want to breed because we have a beautiful healthy female shiloh shepherd and a friend of ours has a even more beautiful male shiloh shepherd and we want to have more beautiful shiloh shepherds because they are very hard to come across and they are beautiful dogs. also, im not sure if the lab's behavior is caused by too much energy or anything like that because we do take her out to the lake and let her swim and run around to the point that is so tired out that she doesnt even wanna walk to the car, but later on in the day she will still do the humping and everything else she does.


----------



## pomergranate (Jun 20, 2011)

when i lived at hom my mom bred her lab and we didnt need a vet even with her weird labor (discharged green stuff before puppies came) it was really expensive we ended about even after the puppies. we did have enough for vet care but didnt need it. we plan on breeding our pom after her 3rd heat also becuase poms are hard to come by in alaska and they are in high demand. im not an irresponsible breeder i know what to do and i know whats happening. i dont think you will be irresponsible either. 

i know alot of humping dogs its just a thing llikes kids have security blankets or pick thier nose dogs just hump some mor ethan others. ignore the humps reward good playing. good luck with the dog and the breeding  watching a dog give birth is something that was really just i dont know amazing? they know exactly what they need to do to care for thier pups but you should try to be there just in case. like in my moms case sid (her lab) was too scared to break open the sack on the first one (we ended up keeping him prolly had some brain damage) but she did amazing with the rest.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Spay surgery
I don't know where you are but have your called your local animal control, humane society, ASPCA? Some of them have discount programs.

Also here are some things to consider to save up the money: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/dog-expenses/

I know spay surgery can be expensive but Pyrometra surgery is way more expensive (and deadly). Pyometra can happen to dogs who keep going into heat without having babies.

Pyrometra is just one reason to get your dog fixed. I could start a whole new thread on other reasons.

Good luck!


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

pomergranate said:


> when i lived at hom my mom bred her lab and we didnt need a vet even with her weird labor (discharged green stuff before puppies came) it was really expensive we ended about even after the puppies. we did have enough for vet care but didnt need it. we plan on breeding our pom after her 3rd heat also becuase poms are hard to come by in alaska and they are in high demand. im not an irresponsible breeder i know what to do and i know whats happening. i dont think you will be irresponsible either.
> 
> i know alot of humping dogs its just a thing llikes kids have security blankets or pick thier nose dogs just hump some mor ethan others. ignore the humps reward good playing. good luck with the dog and the breeding  watching a dog give birth is something that was really just i dont know amazing? they know exactly what they need to do to care for thier pups but you should try to be there just in case. like in my moms case sid (her lab) was too scared to break open the sack on the first one (we ended up keeping him prolly had some brain damage) but she did amazing with the rest.


That just makes you a BYB....nuff said....

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/80936-accedently-pregnant-information.html


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

pomergranate said:


> when i lived at hom my mom bred her lab and we didnt need a vet even with her weird labor (discharged green stuff before puppies came) it was really expensive we ended about even after the puppies. we did have enough for vet care but didnt need it. we plan on breeding our pom after her 3rd heat also *becuase poms are hard to come by in alaska and they are in high demand*. *im not an irresponsible breeder* i know what to do and i know whats happening. i dont think you will be irresponsible either.
> 
> i know alot of humping dogs its just a thing llikes kids have security blankets or pick thier nose dogs just hump some mor ethan others. ignore the humps reward good playing. good luck with the dog and the breeding  watching a dog give birth is something that was really just i dont know amazing? they know exactly what they need to do to care for thier pups but you should try to be there just in case. like in my moms case sid (her lab) was too scared to break open the sack on the first one (we ended up keeping him prolly had some brain damage) but she did amazing with the rest.


Sorry to offend you, but the bolded is complete and utter BS. I am also in Alaska, not terribly far from Anchorage (in the Valley) and poms are a dime a dozen! Oddly enough, most are IN ANCHORAGE! There are MANY Check the shelters, check craigslist, check the paper, poms and pom mixes are EVERYWHERE.

It's not mostly a matter of knowing how a dog gives birth and having the money to do it. Unless you dogs are health tested (not just a vet visit, think eyes, hips, elbows, SCREENED AND SCORED etc) and SHOWED (how else do you know your dog is a good example of the breed unless its put up against others of it breed?) and titled, you are not a responsible breeder. Reputable/ responsible breeders do not breed because that certain dog is in demand, or because they're pretty, or because their friends want some, they breed because they have a passion for that breed and are working towards bettering the overall breed, they put their entire lives into breeding and SPEND (not make) thousands upon thousands of dollars breeding and never make money from doing so. 

Believe me, I know my post came off as snarky but to try and claim you want to breed poms because they're high in demand and rare here? Give me a break.



ETA:

I just popped over to craigslist, searched "Pom" and this is what I got

ADORABLE POM BABIES!! - june 22

AKC POM PUPPIES! June 15

Teacup pomeranians! June 15

Akc pom puppies May 31

Four results on petfinder for Poms just in the valley area!

CERTAINLY not hard to come by!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

pomergranate said:


> when i lived at hom my mom bred her lab and we didnt need a vet even with her weird labor (discharged green stuff before puppies came) it was really expensive we ended about even after the puppies. we did have enough for vet care but didnt need it. we plan on breeding our pom after her 3rd heat also becuase poms are hard to come by in alaska and they are in high demand. im not an irresponsible breeder i know what to do and i know whats happening. i dont think you will be irresponsible either.
> 
> i know alot of humping dogs its just a thing llikes kids have security blankets or pick thier nose dogs just hump some mor ethan others. ignore the humps reward good playing. good luck with the dog and the breeding  watching a dog give birth is something that was really just i dont know amazing? they know exactly what they need to do to care for thier pups but you should try to be there just in case. like in my moms case sid (her lab) was too scared to break open the sack on the first one (we ended up keeping him prolly had some brain damage) but she did amazing with the rest.


Things that amount to being irresponsible here:

1. Breeding dogs because they're in high demand.
2. Breeding dogs because it's amazing to see an animal give birth. If you went to our local shelter right now you could probably see a cat or a dog give birth. It isn't amazing, it's life, and it's happening too often. 
3. You DID need vet intervention if one of your puppies ended up brain damaged. A vet is there to prevent any medical issues that may arise. 
4. As Jare pointed out, Alaska seems to be chock full of BYB Poms. 
5. Can I ask if this Pom is even from worthy breeding stock herself, let alone is health tested and proven worthy to be bred? 

Humping seems to be the least of the issues in this thread.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

At least check out the links in this sticky:

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/46071-so-you-want-breed.html

Check out this too...because this is a lot of BYB puppies end up:

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/2201-breeding-issue-his-name.html


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

As you both have found out the hard way, telling people on THIS site that you're going to breed in anything other than the MOST responsible manner is a good way to get a quick education. Do your research before breeding ANY dog, therare far too many pet quality dogs in shelters due to back yard breeders and puppy mills, please don't add to an already out of control situation.


----------



## tiffann87 (Jun 25, 2011)

all i can say is that everybody has their own reasons on why they want to breed, i dont think the reason really matters just as long as the dogs are healthy and taken care of. the lady that i got my shepherd from isnt an actual breeder, although she does do it right and makes sure that they are in good health, but she does it because she enjoys doing it and enjoys shepherds. and all of her dogs come from a good blood line. and is it really necessary to show ur dogs just to breed it? if u enjoy the breed of dog why does it matter how it compares to others? i dont need to show my dogs to prove that its a good dog. i love my dogs and i care for them and they are good dogs. thats all that matters to me.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone who breeds their dog is an "actual breeder". While I do not think that showing is a necessary part of responsible breeding, I do think that people want a healthy pet. So any breeding dogs should be screened for hip and elbow dysplasia and/or luxating patellas (x-rays are needed for this), and tested to see if they're carriers of any genetic diseases (the breed club's website will have a list of things certain breeds should be tested for). And a decent breeder needs to take responsibility for the puppies to make sure they NEVER end up in a shelter, even years later.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

tiffann87 said:


> all i can say is that everybody has their own reasons on why they want to breed, i dont think the reason really matters just as long as the dogs are healthy and taken care of. the lady that i got my shepherd from isnt an actual breeder, although she does do it right and makes sure that they are in good health, but she does it because she enjoys doing it and enjoys shepherds. and all of her dogs come from a good blood line. and is it really necessary to show ur dogs just to breed it? if u enjoy the breed of dog why does it matter how it compares to others? i dont need to show my dogs to prove that its a good dog. i love my dogs and i care for them and they are good dogs. thats all that matters to me.


 
I don't think it's neccesay to SHOW, but it is neccesary to PROVE your dogs are worthy of breeing somehow, be it performing a task (herding or other working titles). It's also needed to have the proper OFA and CERF tests done to PROVE the dogs you're breeding are in the BEST possible health and have no conditions they could pass to the pups and that they have the BEST possible temperament (so TDI, CGC to prove that). 

If you breed EVEN ONCE you're a BREEDER, you need to know that in the eyes of the people here that means you are willing to take responsibility for EVERY pup you produce.

Are you truly willing to take the pups you produce BACK into your home should the pups family not be able to keep it FOR ANY REASON so they NEVER end up in the pound or rescue?

Are you willing to help pay the costs associated with a hip, elbow, knee or eye surgery should the pup end up with a condition requiring such surgery? 

Are you willing to listen while someone cries because their pup has a severe cardiac issue or Glaucoma or Progressive retinal Atrophy and may well die or be permanently disabled (as well as provide replacement or the $$$ Equivelent)? 

ARE YOU WILLING TO GIVE A lifetime of support and information on the pups you produce? Are you willing to LOSE your bitch while she's giving birth (this is a very real possibility with Poms)

If you're not willing to do ALL this you're NO better than the puppy millers, if you are you MIGHT be ready to breed (under the guidance of a mentor who has the same ethics)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

tiffann87 said:


> all i can say is that everybody has their own reasons on why they want to breed, i dont think the reason really matters just as long as the dogs are healthy and taken care of. the lady that i got my shepherd from isnt an actual breeder, although she does do it right and makes sure that they are in good health, but she does it because she enjoys doing it and enjoys shepherds. and all of her dogs come from a good blood line. and is it really necessary to show ur dogs just to breed it? if u enjoy the breed of dog why does it matter how it compares to others? i dont need to show my dogs to prove that its a good dog. i love my dogs and i care for them and they are good dogs. thats all that matters to me.


That is all horrendous to hear. Thank you for happily adding to the dog population with dogs that are likely not in good physical shape or health tested because you "love your dogs" and I'm sure you're not adding to crushing health problems GSDs already encounter even when carefully bred. I hope no one ends up with a puppy from you that is so dyplasic at a year old they have to put it to sleep. Or so nervy it bites someone. 

I'm sorry, but I'm so sick of hearing this garbage. You obviously know absolutely jack about breeding, dogs, and the confirmation/competition world and are stupidly breeding your dogs because.. well, I can't come up with any thing other than it's stupid. Go to a club and learn a thing or two but in the mean time fix your pets and find a new hobby that doesn't involve bringing life into this world for money.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

tiffann87 said:


> all i can say is that everybody has their own reasons on why they want to breed, i dont think the reason really matters just as long as the dogs are healthy and taken care of. the lady that i got my shepherd from isnt an actual breeder, although she does do it right and makes sure that they are in good health, but she does it because she enjoys doing it and enjoys shepherds. and all of her dogs come from a good blood line. and is it really necessary to show ur dogs just to breed it? if u enjoy the breed of dog why does it matter how it compares to others? i dont need to show my dogs to prove that its a good dog. i love my dogs and i care for them and they are good dogs. thats all that matters to me.


I'm sure they're good dogs. But so are the other tens of thousands of dogs who are euthed daily.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

My dogs are good dogs. My husky looks like a husky and has a great personality, does that give me the the right to breed him (if I could) no, because I would just be robbing the dogs in the shelters of a home. He came from a shelter and am sure if he could comprehend it he would never wish it upon another dog. So why would I ever add to the population of dogs in the shelter (either directly or indirectly)? I wouldn't because its selfish to think just because you want to have puppies that it gives you the right to breed. Its so sad to see how many people think nothing of all the animals that end up in the shelter and euthanized. For some ungodly reason people don't seem to realize that if you let your dogs breed you are contributing to other dogs being put to sleep. Even if you found a home for your pups it just means that other dogs don't get a home that really need them.


----------



## tiffann87 (Jun 25, 2011)

i honestly do not care what other people have to say....and yes i understand the situation with all these dogs being euthanized, but that is not caused by just one person breeding their dogs.....the main thing that causes that is people not wanting to take care of their dogs and letting them have 50 million litters in their lifetime.... i understand that it is a big problem but do not point the finger at me and blame me for it....a lot of people who want a certain breed of dog go to a breeder, not a humane society, right? and my lab mix came from a person who didnt know what they were doing and just let their dog get pregnant, so i saved her from being taken to the humane society or not being treated right by her owners. so please, i would appreciate it if everybody would stop pointing the finger at me, ok thanks!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

And I and many others would appreciate if you stopped breeding. You don't get to pull out the "but I rescued a dog" card because big deal. I have five. And I have never bred a dog irresponsibly. You should read into your own words. There are thousands of people breeding "just a few" litters like you. You and all of them absolutely contribute to the shelter population. It also isn't about that. If you want to breed go to a club for your breed and learn. Find a mentor and work with them for a few years. Do your homework. Start with a dog that has been proven physically sound to your breeds standards and functional for whatever sport or work they participate in. HEALTH TEST. I am not wrong in thinking your dogs are not OFA'd/Pennhip, CERF, or tested for whatever genetic issues that are common to the breed am I? There is a way to become an ethical breeder but apparently instead of listening and thinking "maybe I am doing something wrong.." you and most would rather be defensive and well wrong.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

tiffann87 said:


> i honestly do not care what other people have to say....and yes i understand the situation with all these dogs being euthanized, but that is not caused by just one person breeding their dogs.....the main thing that causes that is people not wanting to take care of their dogs and letting them have 50 million litters in their lifetime.... i understand that it is a big problem but do not point the finger at me and blame me for it....a lot of people who want a certain breed of dog go to a breeder, not a humane society, right? and my lab mix came from a person who didnt know what they were doing and just let their dog get pregnant, so i saved her from being taken to the humane society or not being treated right by her owners. so please, i would appreciate it if everybody would stop pointing the finger at me, ok thanks!


It's people like you who ruined the Rotteweilers, Chihuhuas, GSD and Poms, among many others. You don't care about the breeds conformation, temperament OR health. You just want to produce puppies and sell them. I see PLENTY of these poorly bred dogs in shelters and rescues I also see them getting put down due to health and temprament issues. 

YES I get my Purebreds from a breeder, the breeders I go to have STANDARDS for the dogs they breed and they are VERY HIGH (conformation and working titles, proven temperatments) the Dobe bitch I have was returned to the breeder at six months because the buyers VIOLATED their contract. My breeder makes sure NONE of her dogs is ever abused, neglected or end up in the pound or rescue through her contract. I got her at six months old and I'm still working through the damage the first owners did (she's five on the 4th of July). Thank doG the breeder followed up on her puppy contracts or there's no telling HOW my Angel might have ended up! 

Fact of the matter is, the truth HURTS, you don't like being compared to Puppy MIllers and Back Yard Breeders because that's EXACTLY what you're talking about doing. You wanna breed? DO IT RIGHT or your no better than they are!


----------



## tiffann87 (Jun 25, 2011)

who are to say that i havent done anything right? u dont know what i have done or havent done. just for your information, we are not going to have just a few litters, we are only breeding our dog once and thats it.... u dont know if i have done my homework on breeding or anything like that. you dont know if i have gotten my dog tested for anything. you dont know anything about me and my dogs. so please shut ur mouth and mind ur own business, my original post had nothing to do with my dog that i have plans on breeding or even breeding at all, it was just a question about my other dog, which i do i have plans on getting spayed, but wanted some advice on her behaviors. and who knows, i could be taking my dog that im going to be breeding, to an actual breeder so that i know that it is done right....like i said, u dont know anything about me and my dogs. and i never once said that i was breeding her for the money, im doing it because i love the shepherd breeds. but i am sure that many breeders out there do it just for the money. if i am the one who breeds her, yeah i do have to learn the right and wrong ways and i will have learn more about the breed of dog, and thats exactly how other breeders have gotten started, they had to learn too.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

tiffann87 said:


> who are to say that i havent done anything right? u dont know what i have done or havent done. just for your information, we are not going to have just a few litters, we are only breeding our dog once and thats it.... u dont know if i have done my homework on breeding or anything like that. you dont know if i have gotten my dog tested for anything. you dont know anything about me and my dogs. so please shut ur mouth and mind ur own business, my original post had nothing to do with my dog that i have plans on breeding or even breeding at all, it was just a question about my other dog, which i do i have plans on getting spayed, but wanted some advice on her behaviors. and who knows, i could be taking my dog that im going to be breeding, to an actual breeder so that i know that it is done right....like i said, u dont know anything about me and my dogs. and i never once said that i was breeding her for the money, im doing it because i love the shepherd breeds. but i am sure that many breeders out there do it just for the money. if i am the one who breeds her, yeah i do have to learn the right and wrong ways and i will have learn more about the breed of dog, and thats exactly how other breeders have gotten started, they had to learn too.


Okay, fine. You think people don't know what you have done...then please let us know what HAVE you done?

Have you had both dogs health tested?
Do you have a mentor that can help you on the breeding ins and outs?
Have you checked the pedigree of both dogs?
Are either of the dogs dysplastic?
Have you thought about WHY you should breed? (Will this breeding add something to the breed?)
Do you have people interested in buying these puppies already? 
Will you pay to have the puppies health tested?
Do you have a vet that can help you with the whelping process?
Will you provide support, a health gaurantee, etc.?
What happens if there are complications? 

Good breeders take YEARS to figure out how to do this right. And they take no shortcuts. It is a long process.

I know you came looking for advice on the humping dog, but this subject (breeding) is a very touchy one. Why? Because there are tons of dogs out there who were bred by someone who just thought they should and ended up with puppies no one wanted.

Case in point--I know someone who purposely bred their pom/chi mix to a chi, thinking they could make cute puppies. Six months later, and three of the five pups still don't have homes, so they are taking care of them and the dad.

PLEASE, for the dog and the breed, really think long and hard before making this decision.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

tiffann87 said:


> all i can say is that everybody has their own reasons on why they want to breed, i dont think the reason really matters just as long as the dogs are healthy and taken care of. the lady that i got my shepherd from isnt an actual breeder, although she does do it right and makes sure that they are in good health, but she does it because she enjoys doing it and enjoys shepherds. and all of her dogs come from a good blood line. and is it really necessary to show ur dogs just to breed it? if u enjoy the breed of dog why does it matter how it compares to others? i dont need to show my dogs to prove that its a good dog. i love my dogs and i care for them and they are good dogs. thats all that matters to me.


first of all, anyone who posts to a public board is opening themselves up to all kinds of opinions. The person who bred your shepherd isn't a breeder? What IS she? How do you know they're in good health, have you seen all the testing results? Not a health certificate from a vet but from OFA/PennHipp, CERF, whatever else shepherds should be tested for?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

tiffann87 said:


> i dont need to show my dogs to prove that its a good dog. i love my dogs and i care for them and they are good dogs. thats all that matters to me.


Geez, if that should be the only criteria on whether a dog is bred....I should have bred my Lab...even though it turned out later he didn't fit the breed standard, has bad hips and who is epileptic. It would have been the right thing to do though because I love him, care for him and he's a good dog.

My mind is officially boggled on that.

Let's not forget to mention that the REASON that he is the way he is, is because of a BYB, who, I'm sure, didn't know, or care about the breed standard, didn't know or care about hip dysplasia being carried through the line and didn't know or care that epilepsy was being carried through the line as well. All because they obviously didn't know their dog's lines backwards and forwards and didn't health test. Instead, they probably had a couple of Labs and thought it'd be neat and fun....and they'd make a buck in the process...and my dog is paying the price now...but oh, wait...they probably loved, cared for and their dog's were probably good dogs...so that justifies everything. Wow...I'm so glad that I'm enlightened.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

tiffann87 said:


> who are to say that i havent done anything right? u dont know what i have done or havent done. just for your information, we are not going to have just a few litters, we are only breeding our dog once and thats it.... u dont know if i have done my homework on breeding or anything like that. you dont know if i have gotten my dog tested for anything. you dont know anything about me and my dogs. so please shut ur mouth and mind ur own business, my original post had nothing to do with my dog that i have plans on breeding or even breeding at all, it was just a question about my other dog, which i do i have plans on getting spayed, but wanted some advice on her behaviors. and who knows, i could be taking my dog that im going to be breeding, to an actual breeder so that i know that it is done right....like i said, u dont know anything about me and my dogs. and i never once said that i was breeding her for the money, im doing it because i love the shepherd breeds. but i am sure that many breeders out there do it just for the money. if i am the one who breeds her, yeah i do have to learn the right and wrong ways and i will have learn more about the breed of dog, and thats exactly how other breeders have gotten started, they had to learn too.


It ain't just me saying it. It's any respectable breeder out there, and anyone who purchases from a respectable breeder. And at no point have you volunteered any information that you have done all the proper steps before deciding to breed your dog. Other breeders didn't get started by just randomly breeding whatever dog they have. You also stated you can't afford to even fix one dog, I can't imagine how you're going to fair with puppies- let alone if your bitch needs cesarean or dog forbid any awful things happen during the pregnancy or the birth. And if you can't afford to fix your dog, I seriously doubt you could afford to health test and put all the effort into proving a dog worthy of breeding. If you REALLY loved the Shepherd breed, you wouldn't be breeding her. 

I also love all my dogs. So much I would have never bred them. Besides the fact two of them are mutts, the others are from unknown origins and not to breed standard. Not to mention my Dachshund has PRA, a genetic disease that he would not have to live with had his parents never been bred. 

When you post on an open forum, it's every one who reads that forums business. Do you understand how that works?


----------

